# Non-License Holder and a Loaded Mag



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oddball questions for you guys and gals. Would you see any reason that a non-license holder couldn't carry a loaded magazine or two? I thought about having my wife stick one or two in her purse for me to have access to, if needed, when I'm around her. Do you all see any problem with that?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

depends on the state, the county, the city, the exact location, her criminal background, her mental health, her medications, her state of sobriety, the magazine, the bullets


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

In Ohio that would be a no~go as well as a couple of others...not sure about KY.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

What if you did need it, and she's not near by? I think it might be best to find a way to keep it on yourself


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> In Ohio that would be a no~go as well as a couple of others...not sure about KY.


I've read a lot about KY laws, but I never seen any info stating one way or another. It's just not mentioned in what I read. I didn't think about other states, though. Definitely glad I asked.

Best bet would be to contact state police?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Haas said:


> What if you did need it, and she's not near by? I think it might be best to find a way to keep it on yourself


It's not that I'm not carrying any, just that she can carry more.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

jdeere9750 said:


> It's not that I'm not carrying any, just that she can carry more.


I understand that. My point was, that you apparently feel there's a chance you might need more than what you're carrying, so the wife can help carry the extra. My statement still stands, that if you really were to need that extra magazine, it seems it would be best to be on your person.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Can't speak for other states, but there is no law prohibiting carrying a loaded magazine in CA. I'm sure there might be some head scratching, but that's about it. I see your reasoning though. Kind of like how soldiers carry extra belts for the machine gunner, although they usually carry their own weapon as well. I would definitely check the laws in your area.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> I've read a lot about KY laws, but I never seen any info stating one way or another. It's just not mentioned in what I read. I didn't think about other states, though. Definitely glad I asked.
> 
> Best bet would be to contact state police?


Not sure about state police, another issue is loaded mags and Game Wardens, in Iowa there was a law that prohibited the transport of loaded mags, so it may in the the KY code but just under a section you might not have thought to look in. IE Criminal vs. Fish & Game etc.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jdeere9750 said:


> I've read a lot about KY laws, but I never seen any info stating one way or another. It's just not mentioned in what I read. I didn't think about other states, though. Definitely glad I asked.
> 
> *Best bet would be to contact state police?*


Never trust getting the correct legal answer from the police. Best bet is to do your own research and look up the laws in your state regarding firearms and their various components.

Kentucky is an open carry state, but I am not certain as to whether or not you must have a concealed carry permit, or a "handgun permit", in order to carry openly. If you do not need a concealed carry permit, just get a magazine holder and where it on your person out in the open... unless you do not have to worry about this in Kentucky.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Check state law on applicable website and if need be check or call the number they have listed.....


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, that would be great.....she can stand there, while you're saying, "give me another mag", as you're being shot at. QUOTE=jdeere9750;268606]Oddball questions for you guys and gals. Would you see any reason that a non-license holder couldn't carry a loaded magazine or two? I thought about having my wife stick one or two in her purse for me to have access to, if needed, when I'm around her. Do you all see any problem with that?[/QUOTE]


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

berettabone said:


> Yeah, that would be great.....she can stand there, while you're saying, "give me another mag", as you're being shot at.


My thought was that it would be better than both of us standing there and me saying "I'm out. I wish I had another mag."


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jdeere9750 said:


> My thought was that it would be better than both of us standing there and me saying "I'm out. I wish I had another mag."


so you think that you are going to be prepared if you use your initial magazine, your back up and now start getting ammo from your wifes stash?

that many reloads, you are in combat and as soon as you can you will need to call in fire support.

in the history of self defense shootings, i dont think you can find a single instance that anyone has ever had to reload 3 or 4 mags during an exchange.

tv and movies make it spectacular and you want to be prepared for the day that international terrorists take over your wife's office building during a christmas party.... BUT in reality, this is the same thing as towing a fuel tanker behind your volkwagen beetle to make sure you dont run out of gas heading to the corner market.

if you even ever draw your weapon you will be in a microscopic minority, shooting makes it even smaller and shooting more than 2 rounds puts you in about the same number of humans that have walked on the moon.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

jdeere9750 said:


> Oddball questions for you guys and gals. Would you see any reason that a non-license holder couldn't carry a loaded magazine or two? I thought about having my wife stick one or two in her purse for me to have access to, if needed, when I'm around her. Do you all see any problem with that?


I think it's a great idea. So far, I've suckered my wife into carrying my sunglasses case, my pocket change, my cell phone charger, and other personal items in her oversized purse, rather than me trying to find room in my Levi's pockets. Starting tomorrow I'll have her carry my extra clips.

"Honey, it just makes sense from a logistical standpoint.".


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Kentucky is an open carry state and there are no requirements for having a license or permit in order to posess a handgun or to open carry. Carrying a concealed deadly weapon is prohibited without a Concealed Deadly Weapon License. I'm certainly not qualified to dispense legal advice, so take this for what it may be worth, but I cannot imagine a court ruling that a loaded magazine constitutes a deadly weapon. In and of itself it has no more capability to be a deadly weapon than a similarly sized rock would have. 
If you wife's purse is like my wife's purse, she'd never be able to find those magazines when needed because they'd be burried under the makeup, reciepts, tissues, car keys, cell phone, etc., etc.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Hopefully, you would still be standing there..........


jdeere9750 said:


> My thought was that it would be better than both of us standing there and me saying "I'm out. I wish I had another mag."


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'm not a lawyer. However, KRS 237.110, regulating concealed carry, states (emphasis added):



> (2) An original or renewal license issued pursuant to this section shall:
> 
> (a) Be valid throughout the Commonwealth and, except as provided in this section or other specific section of the Kentucky Revised Statutes or federal law, permit the holder of the license to carry firearms, *ammunition*, or other deadly weapons, or a combination thereof, at any location in the Commonwealth;
> (b) Unless revoked as provided by law, be valid for a period of five (5) years from the date of issuance;
> ...


To me, this suggests that carrying a loaded magazine concealed is regulated, although I can't say I've seen any other laws in the KRS about possession of ammunition. And as pointed out by Philco, KY is open carry, so there's nothing stopping you from carrying weapons/ammunition openly.

KG


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

_I_ carry _MY_ ammo for _MY_ gun. Relying on someone else to supply you with extra ammo sounds kind of rediculous. Having her back you up with her own gun seems more reasonable.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If she can purchase ammo and legaly carry it out of a store in a paper or plastic bag there is no reason to believe a magazine without gun is any different.

Without the gun a magazine is just another container.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

jdeere9750 said:


> Oddball questions for you guys and gals. Would you see any reason that a non-license holder couldn't carry a loaded magazine or two? I thought about having my wife stick one or two in her purse for me to have access to, if needed, when I'm around her. Do you all see any problem with that?


I carry the Ruger SR40C with a 9 round mag, and a spare 15 round mag. The average self defense situation takes only 2 or 3 rounds. If ya ever need to use a spare mag, it's no longer self defense. It's a fire fight.

Semper Fi !

Don <><


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I think my question might be misleading some. I'm not looking to have 4 or 5 reloads with me.

Seems like a lot of folks carry one extra mag. I don't. I just can't find a reasonable way to carry a spare. I have 7+1, which I would agree, would most likely be more than enough. I was just thinking about different options.

I also agree that my suggestion that would be far less than ideal, and possibly bordering on a bad idea. I am working on the far better option, which is to get her into shooting, and maybe CCW down the road. 

Thanks for all of the responses.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

jdeere9750 said:


> I am working on the far better option, which is to get her into shooting, and maybe CCW down the road.


That really is the best option. Best of luck.

Don <><


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> I think my question might be misleading some. I'm not looking to have 4 or 5 reloads with me.
> 
> Seems like a lot of folks carry one extra mag. I don't. I just can't find a reasonable way to carry a spare. I have 7+1, which I would agree, would most likely be more than enough. I was just thinking about different options.
> 
> ...


Do you consider it unreasonable to carry a spare in a pocket?

The only time I can't reasonably carry a spare is when I am in a swim suit,


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

TOF said:


> Do you consider it unreasonable to carry a spare in a pocket?
> 
> The only time I can't reasonably carry a spare is when I am in a swim suit,


No, I don't reckon it's unreasonable. Things that most folks carry on thier belt, I tend to carry in my pockets. Don't like carrying stuff on my belt, because with an untucked shirt it pulls tighter on my gun and tends to print more. So, in an effort to keep my gun concealed at all times, I jammed everything in my pockets. They're full.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jdeere9750 said:


> My thought was that it would be better than both of us standing there and me saying "I'm out. I wish I had another mag."


As a civillian carrying for self-defense purposes, what kind of firefight do you envision yourself becoming involved in where you need reloads from a second party??? :smt017


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

OK you kids are getting silly-------Goto bed!
LOLOLOL
Gabby


----------

